# angle rams ng ?



## 892.5 (Dec 27, 2009)

lots of snow in the north east took plow apart to skin and clean up put together ng on power angle motor works seams like left wants to go right and right wants left but only moves about one half inch looked around do not see anything binding anyone ever have this going on alot of snow coming down its to late and dark right now anyone with advise? thanks


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

What kind of plow/pump? Could be seleniods sticking or clogged. Do you have quick connects on hoses to pump...if so did you replace. They maybe one ways. Where in NJ are you?


----------



## 892.5 (Dec 27, 2009)

i have a meyer e-47 6&1/2 ft blade mounted on a 89 yj located exit 117 gsp matawan /aberdeen bought it just 3 weeks ago . IT WAS A BASKET CASE off a cj rotting so i reworked upper mount to fit reskined half the blade put it on. im going to clean selenoids thanks ppandr it was quick connect ng two nice snow storms only spent money dident make any im new to this practiced on street works ok thanks 892.5


----------

